# Need Help Finding Kennels With These Bloods



## phabolous962 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hello everyone,
Im looking for dogs that come from 1.Red Mythology Kennels, 2.dogs that are foundation "Camelots Rocketfire", 3.dogs that are foundation "Red Mythology Boy", and i thank anyone who is able to help me in this kennel search. It would also be a big help if you guys knew of any kennels with working websites so that i may view the dogs, but if not, i humbly accept what you guys have.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I know where u can get lots of camelot blood(theres 3 "sub strains" of camelot). May not be down from red myth or rocket fire exactly but if you aint hung up on just them shoot me a pm.


----------

